
Nearly all UK business websites now technically illegal (EU sites to follow) - hermitcrab
http://successfulsoftware.net/2011/05/31/nearly-all-uk-business-websites-now-technically-illegal-eu-sites-to-follow/
======
jpadvo
Flagged -- this is a _highly_ misleading title. People have been given a year
to come into compliance with the new regulations.

Communications minister Ed Vaizey said that "...it will take some time for
workable technical solutions to be developed, evaluated and rolled out so we
have decided that a phased in approach is right."

<http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-13541250>

~~~
hermitcrab
The directive is in force _now_. The government has simply said they won't
enforce it for a year. Hence the use of the word "technically" in the title.
The news article you link to is also linked to in the original post.

